# How do you sit?



## Minish (Feb 10, 2009)

You're probably sitting now, so how are you doing it? :D Do you sit that way all the time?

I get restless if I sit 'normally' - right now I'm sitting on one leg with the other knee below my chin, and then my fist on my knee and my chin on my fist. Either that or I'll sit with both knees near my face (how do you explain that? >_> Think L but with less possibility of falling over).


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm laying on my bed with my laptop. I'm laying on my front with my legs up. Its comfy.


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 10, 2009)

I usually sit with one leg crossed over the other. (Like now, for example.)


----------



## Registeel (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm sprawling myself over the sofa, no really.


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 10, 2009)

I sit with my legs tucked half underneath me. I need to change which side they're sticking out every few minutes. I never get comfortable.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 10, 2009)

Right now I'm sitting with my legs crossed, but normally I sit... well, normally.


----------



## Jolty (Feb 10, 2009)

With one leg crossed over usually. Not like all girly and stuff, so like one leg is actually on top of the other... can't do it with my right leg atm though, it's very dead

And at school, usually with both legs totally stretched out.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 10, 2009)

I sit with my back against the chair, often with my feet standing on the seat if it is a sofa.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm sitting...with my legs crossed like when you were 6 or something at school without the crossed arms because it's cold. Usually I sit normally.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 10, 2009)

Like that!


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 10, 2009)

it utterly depends i can sit utterly retarded and not notice

also nice top you're wearing


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Feb 10, 2009)

I sit with my legs crossed, like how you'd normally sit on the floor, but I'm on my computer chair. One leg is on top of the other, it's more comfy than sitting on both feet.
I sit this way most of the time, except in school, where I keep my toes on the ground and end up wiggling my heels a lot.


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 10, 2009)

Right now I'm lying down, but usually if I'm sitting, I'm either slouching or I have one leg tucked in and I'm sitting on top of it (kind of hard to explain.

Also, sitting cross-legged/indian style is seriously the most uncomfortable thing ever. I literally cannot do it anymore without erupting in pain, and even back when I could, I hated it. Why you would ever choose to sit this way, I can't imagine.


----------



## Negrek (Feb 10, 2009)

Depends. I sit like L whenever possible, that is, either squatting on my feet or with both knees drawn up to my chest. In settings where this is impossible due to furniture constraint or unusual social awkwardness, I stretch my legs out as far as possible and slide down in my chair until I'm more or less reclining. Often I cross my legs as well. In any case, my legs are long, so it's uncomfortable for me to keep them drawn up under a desk. I pretty much have to sit in the front row in class so that I can sprawl out, or in the second row with an empty seat in front of me (footrest!), or else I'll be uncomfortable the whole way through. I may also put one or more of my feet up on my chair in class, depending on my mood; typically, I sit as is most comfortable (both feet drawn up) for tests, as this is most natural to me. I think better when I do it, and I usually don't notice that I am until someone remarks upon it, as is frequent.


----------



## spaekle (Feb 10, 2009)

I sit with both feet tucked underneath me most of the time; I'm sitting that way right now. When I can't do that, I'll sit with one leg crossed over my knee. My legs tend to be really fidgety when I'm not sitting on my feet though.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm really restless, so I have to change position every once in a while. Currently my left leg is in a normal sitting position, but my right foot is squashed under my left thigh. I often find myself sitting like L, however, and sitting cross-legged on my small chair isn't that uncommon either.


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 10, 2009)

Either "normally" or with one leg crossed over the other.

Except on sofas. Sofas are for slouching/lying on. Not sitting :3


----------



## octobr (Feb 10, 2009)

Legs crossed with ankle at knee; also my feet are tangle in the legs of the desk. I usually have my feet propped up on something or in something (for instance, my one foot is in the dog's bin of toys).


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 10, 2009)

Umm, with my left foot on the seat and my right hanging a bit in the air. My shirt is stretched over my legs for some reason... hmm...


----------



## Felidire (Feb 10, 2009)

I sometimes sit with my legs in the shape of a 4, sometimes with my left knee under my chin, sometimes I sit all cramped up with both feet on the chair.


I normally sit with one foot on tip-toes, and the other foot on top of it.


----------



## Zuu (Feb 11, 2009)

Either:
a) slouching real low
b) normally with my elbow on my desk and my chin in my hand
c) cross legged
d) one leg under me with one knee up
e) like L (with my knees by my face) [most common]

I sit in weird positions all the time; I have been called a contortionist by most classmates and one teacher even nicknamed me Mogli, like from the jungle book... yup.


----------



## Dewgong (Feb 11, 2009)

I sit normally with one knee up, one hand on knee. Like Near. (I don't sit that way because of Near, I've sat like that since I was five, and I never thought of it as being too different or strange.)

If I can't sit like that, I'll sit with both straight out, not crossed. 

If I'm in a chair, it'll just be just uncrossed... totally normal looking.


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 11, 2009)

Well... In school slouching all the way over with my head bent down and my feet under my chair.

At computer, it varies, like now, one foot is at an awkward angle, sitting on the chair next to me, one elbow digging into the leg from said foot, the other elbow on the table, my shoulders hunched and my other foot under my chair. 

On the couch I sit straighter, sometimes with one leg over the other, if my dad is sitting next to me at the time we look like twins or something because we sit the same on the couch xD 

I like to sit with one leg or the other at an odd angle that makes it look like its broken XD It's comfy for some odd reason.


----------



## Dewgong (Feb 11, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> e) like L (with my knees by my face) [most common]QUOTE]
> I do that quite often as well, I just don't hold myself up on my feet. But I guess L doesn't do that all the time either.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 11, 2009)

I slouch all over the place; I have the world's worst posture X3

When I'm sitting at the computer, I normally sit with one leg tucked under me, if I'm sitting on the floor, I'll sit in the lotus position, and if I'm sitting on a sofa or something I'll normally have my knees and feet slightly apart. I don't like sitting like a girl >>


----------



## Alexi (Feb 11, 2009)

In a chair, I sit Indian-style. At school I usually tuck one leg under me, but if it's block day, I have to switch, or else my leg will become a dead piece of meat after an hour. If I'm sitting at the front of the class, I stretch my legs out and try not to trip the teacher. XD

Right now I keep changing positions. I started Indian-style, then moved to this weird position in which my feet were tucked under my thighs and spread, then just outright spread them, then tried to sit in the fetal position, but my stomach won't let me. D: So now I'm laying on my stomach. XP


----------



## Dragon_night (Feb 11, 2009)

Sitting on the ground facing a computer screen that's also on the ground with my back hunched over (which can't be good for my back DX)


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 11, 2009)

With my knees crunched up to my chest leaning back and swinging on my chair. :]


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 11, 2009)

By the way - you have no idea how many times I've been called gay because I sit with my legs crossed.


----------



## octobr (Feb 11, 2009)

Haha @ slouching. I don't even have a natural slouch anymore -- a slight one but my back is still straight, I'm just relaxed. Dance pummeled it into me.


----------



## Kyku (Feb 12, 2009)

I normally sit with my feet on ether side of me. Its hard to explain.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Feb 12, 2009)

Hmm...
I'm sitting normally now, but before I was sitting on one of my feet (Normally, but on one of my feet..)
I also sit with my legs crossed alot, but not when I'm using my Laptop, because it ends up being lopsided (I usually use my Laptop- where else- on my lap x3).


----------



## Alakazam (Feb 12, 2009)

I sit with one leg crossed over the other.


----------



## Jetx (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm well known for sitting in all sorts of weird positions and never being able to stay in them. Normally I end up with one foot on my desk, the other just about anywhere, and sometimes my left arm ends up underneath my body; when this happens while I'm on forums, I type in lowercase. :)


----------



## Ninjabait (Feb 13, 2009)

Actually, I usually hang off the ceiling.

I usually sit cross-legged, even in small areas.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 13, 2009)

Sometimes I sit pretzal style, when my leg doesn't hurt too much. Now since the pain spasms are taking over,I sit with one leg normal and the other almost bent and resting completly on the chair, so my sneaker is sorta digging into my good thigh. It acuallly helps.O.O


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 13, 2009)

For casual computer activities/playing my DS/GBA: Any number of positions, from an ordinary position, to one knee up, placing my foot on the seat, to sitting cross-legged on my chair, to essentially squatting on my chair, to sitting on the armrest. I have a dresser next to my desk and sometimes I like to place a foot on one of the handles. I also like to rest a foot on one of the desk legs. (it's arched and doesn't connect with the front corner)
For FPSes: Sitting normally, sometimes slouched forward.
For RTSes: As above, with no forward slouch
For RPGs: Usually sitting normally, sometimes shifting positions during a not-actiony bit.


----------



## @lex (Feb 13, 2009)

But as soon as I was finished with the pic, I changed position. Haha. That black line is the desk, the blusih blob is the mouse and the grey lines are just there to distinguish my leg from my body and arm.


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 16, 2009)

Sort of crosslegged, but instead of legs crossing, my left(your right) foot is on top of the other one. At school, I sit with my legs all the way out, tilting backward a little, as if relaxed.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Feb 16, 2009)

Slightly hunched over on an office chair, with my legs stretched out, resting on a subwoofer. Right leg on top of the other.


----------



## H20firefly (Feb 16, 2009)

right now my right leg is resting on the top of my computer desk, blocking access to my keyboard unless i move it (which i have done so i can type this)
the sole of my left foot sits on a metal pole which is part of my bedframe in such a way that if i was to remove my foot, it would feel like the pole is still there
half of my back is on the seat of my very small swivel chair which can barely hold my weight due to the fact it was built for a child and the other half is on the backing board
my right hand rests on my mouse which is constantly scrolling pages while my left hand grasps my stomach, because i am hungry


----------

